# Virginia Side 301 Bridge?



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you all know if it is OK to fish at night at the little park on the Virginia side of the 301 bridge? I feel this place should be hot right now for the fisheeeez.

I see folks fishing during the day. I was thinking about giving it a shot this weekend if possible.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I was told by a buddy of mine that LE will kick you out at dusk..Yeah, that's a pretty good croaker spot!!!


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks. Looks like I'll just stay home and do yard work. It is sad that we all have to drive hours on end to find a place to fish the night time hours. Most of the time I can not get away to do an all night trip (ex. PLO). 

Good luck to all soaking a line this weekend.

Don't forget mom.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

If you're willing to drive about 10-20 minutes more you can fish @ night in Colonial Beach, VA which isn't that far from the 301 bridge. Have had moderate success there and maybe even maybe might try that spot tonight... Will let ya know..


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

Huntsman, is there a place to park around there? I've been to the restaurants over there but never looked into fishing it. Does not look like parking is abundant. I would definitely be interested in checking it out some day.

That is not to far for me. I live just outside of LaPlata, MD.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

is solomon's island pier a long hike for you. awesome at night for croaker, and the occasional striper.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This is a little off topic, but the 301 bridge is the demarcation line for the fishing license reciprocity agreement between Virginia and Maryland. So, I thought I would post the regs for which licenses will be accepted there. Wouldn't want anyone getting a ticket over these confusing regs.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

tidalterror said:


> fishing it. Does not look like parking is abundant. I would definitely be interested in checking it out some day.
> 
> That is not to far for me. I live just outside of LaPlata, MD.


I don't think parking would be that much of a problem on weeknights (I haven't fished there on weekends, so don't know about that). There's plenty of meters next to the pier.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> This is a little off topic, but the 301 bridge is the demarcation line for the fishing license reciprocity agreement between Virginia and Maryland. So, I thought I would post the regs for which licenses will be accepted there. Wouldn't want anyone getting a ticket over these confusing regs.



Bay sport license is marked "YES" so there is no problem fishing the N and S 301 bridge areas. 

Non-Tidal for Maryland is a fresh water license which is not accepted.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> I don't think parking would be that much of a problem on weeknights (I haven't fished there on weekends, so don't know about that). There's plenty of meters next to the pier.


Parking should not be an issue there even on the weekends. Unless the tourists are running about. Fished both day and weekend w/ out any issue w/ parking.


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

COOL. May have to give it a shot some time soon. Thanks.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I stopped on the VA side of the 301 bridge two weeks ago ... just seemed to be carp and catfish going on. The cats were 4-to-5lbers and sort of yellow/greenish.

Talked to a local who said the stripers weren't around and the croaker don't come in there much.


----------

